# Emotional, when will my moonface go away?



## serbas (Dec 25, 2011)

So i have take prednisone for 3 month for my damage liver ( Liver enzyme went up to 8000 , while normal people 's enzyme were onli 30 )

Crazy i know , was the worst case in the hospital and i stayed for 1 month ... long story .. REGRET TAKING ACNOTIN for my acne ... Btw , the taking the acnotin ( another form of accutane ) for a month was the cause of all this shit ... 

So i was on 60mg at the start , tapering every 3 days until   i was on 25mg , my skin flare up badly , and then i was put on 30mg a week , improving but was still quite bad , so the doctor tapered my dose on 5mg every 2weeks , so it went on until i stop taking it . Just finished taking it 5 days ago , YAY ! :ylol:

My moonface did went down alittle when i was on 5mg and 2.5mg , but then my moonface is still there ... 

Everything just come crashing down on me on some days and im still breaking out alot because of the prednisone ( if thats the case , why did i took acnotin in the first place !?!!?! sometimes i just hate myself for that ) I used to have a v - shape face , and was the fastest runner in my level ( im 14 , going 15 next year )  scored 30/30 every year for my napfa , but now ... schools gona reopen in a week , and i really dk how to face everyone in school .. i used to be a very attractive guy but this moonface have really bring my confidence down ...

The doctor told me that it will go away eventually but idk ... im just so impatient and want the old me back ... How long more ... HOW LONG MORE !??!  

It's really a love and hate relationship here ... prednisone saved my life but also screwed up my confidence ...


----------



## ekay03 (Dec 25, 2011)

I know the moon-face sucks!  I don't know long it will take, but will go away. Just be patient a little wile longer.


----------



## nogutsnoglory (Dec 25, 2011)

It takes about 2 months or so once you start tapering and are at a low amount.


----------



## David (Dec 25, 2011)

Hi serbas and welcome,

I'm so sorry you're going through this, I can't imagine how hard it must be  

*hugs*

I can't comment on when the moonface will go away but I did want to welcome you.  We're here for you anytime, including if you just need to vent.

Take care buddy, I wish you all the best.


----------



## vickyhunter (Dec 25, 2011)

I know exactly how you feel! My moon face got me down so much
I just looked like I was so puffed up, I hadn't put on that much weight (only about 5 lbs) and yet my face was so so round and huge!
But don't worry, when I started to taper (in the 10mg region) I noticed it went down really fast! I still have a little puffiness, I'vebeen off them about 3 weeks now, but I can see me gradually returning to my former non-moony face. Don't worry 
It got my confidence down too, but just remember it's like that for a reason out of your control, so there's no point worrying about it - I always try to keep that in mind!
Hope everything goes well for you! 
xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## serbas (Dec 25, 2011)

Thanks guys  But there will always be some insensitive people around me saying some nasty comments about my face , zz sometimes i would just hope that they will go through what i had gone through ...


----------



## Jessi (Dec 26, 2011)

Hi Serbas, and welcome to the forum.  

I'm so sorry about your frustrations over moonface. I certainly know how you feel.
And you're right. There are always going to be insensitive people around us saying hurtful or tactless things. My advice is easier said than done. Don't let them get to you. 

I learned that people will cut other people down only because they don't have good self-esteem. They tend to believe that hurting someone else, will make themselves feel better. It isn't true though. Just remember this: You have to get below a tree before you can cut it down. 

I think the moonface took about a month or two to go away for me. And the acne, unfortunately, is just now starting to clear up after 5 months. And this is coming from someone who has never had acne in her life until prednisone. 

Try to remember who you are. You are still the amazing person you were before prednisone. Don't let comments from others bring you down. Believe in yourself. :hug:


----------



## serbas (Dec 26, 2011)

Thank you Jessi  but one things for sure , now I'm even more determined to win next year's cross country again  btw how long did u took prednisone for?


----------



## Jessi (Dec 26, 2011)

I took prednisone for 6 weeks, 60mg for a week, 50mg for a week, 40mg, 30mg, 20mg, then 10mg for a week. 

I'm glad you're so determined. That's the stuff you need to make yourself a winner!

Check out our fitness forum. It may help and inspire you.


----------



## Tanachild (Dec 26, 2011)

I was on the pred too and got to 10 when school started. I would laugh and not be able to see. Acne was terrible. Rumors spread that i was having an allergic reaction to gluten and people stopped talking to me because they simply didn't know what to say. Things get better. I promise.

Now, acne is gone, no moon face, happier than ever, and loving life. Good luck to you!

Just when the caterpillar thought the world was over, she became a butterfly.


----------



## serbas (Dec 28, 2011)

Sigh .. My doctor just told me that she might start me on prednisone again , 5mg on alternate days because my liver enzyme went up alittle .. I really don't want eat that shit again ... i mean even if its a small dose .. i just hate it ...


----------

